# 600w HPS distance in flowering



## lucky bounce (Nov 13, 2016)

I'm 3 weeks into flowering with really nice tops from fimming and having my 600w super HPS hanging horizontally. I've now decided to hang the same light in the middle of my four 3 gal pots vertically. It's been hanging vertically for 3 days now with the plants less than 6" away. The light looks super intense, but I can hold my hand on the cool tube, so heat is not the issue. I'm worried about light bleaching and want to maximize every inch of light. Is 3"-6" too close if I'm worried about bleaching?


----------



## Paraplant (Nov 14, 2016)

If it hasn't done any damage within 5 days you r all set.


----------



## pinner420 (Nov 16, 2016)

I don't use cool tubes, elbow to knuckles....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 16, 2016)

^ if its not hurtin your plants after a couple of days, then thats not too close


----------



## lucky bounce (Nov 16, 2016)

This is 4 of my plants before going vertical. I run the HPS 24 hours and have a separate dark room with 4 other plants in it that I alternate every 12 hours. I decided to go vertical in effort to have more even bud structure from top to bottom. I remove any fan leaves blocking light and have the light near the tops and middle as my plants are kept short and dense. I try to rotate the plants so the undeveloped sides receive more light, but I've read that will lead to a bunch of average buds. Any truth to this?


----------



## lucky bounce (Nov 18, 2016)

Here we go. They are dense as hell! I've got them on the floor now with the pots raised on one side so the tops are facing the vertical light.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 18, 2016)

you leave your light on constantly, and rotate plants in and out of the room?
if its workin, don't fix it. seems like a lot of electric, a lot of wear on the light, and a lot of work...but if you like it, rock on with your bad self


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 18, 2016)

check out the vertical scrog frames people make, they even put casters on them to make it easier to move the plants around. little platform for the pot behind the screen, then you train it just like a scrog,
[URL="https://www.rollitup.org/t/maximum-light-in-a-5-x-5-tent.922759/#post-13026893"]Maximum light in a 5 x 5 tent[/URL]


----------

